# Cheese Arepas?



## BrazenAmateur (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone here make arepas on the regular?  I could look up recipes online, but I'd rather get one from someone here.


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

I have never made them, nor had one.  But would love to try them sometime.  (Saw a show about them, they look really good!)  Maybe I will make some if you get some recipes!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 24, 2008)

what are they?


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2008)

I never heard of this, what is it?


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 24, 2008)

They are made with cornmeal.  It's almost like a bread/cake and you fry them and then stuff them with fillings just like a sandwich.  I think they are popular in Colombia and Venezuela.  

I saw a Bobby Flay throwdown episode and they looked very good but not that easy to make.  

Here is the link to that on Foodnetwork's site:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...h-octopus-and-lobster-salad-recipe/index.html


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 25, 2012)

Arapas with Cheese / Arapas con Queso

1 cup Masarepa  “pre-cooked arepa flour” 
1 cup warm water
Pinch salt

Cheese 
Oil

Mix Masarepa, water and salt. Let rest for a few minutes. 
Divide into 4 balls. 
Flatten out (make sure your edges are in a circle)

Heat heavy pan on medium low and some oil. Add your Arapas and cook slowly until cooked almost thru. 

Remove from pan, let cool and cut a slit in the middle. 
Add cheese.
Cook until the cheese has melted. (I like to do this step on a hot grill over a high flame)




Frijoles con Arepas Rellenas de Queso / Beans and Cheese Stuffed Corn Cakes by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Cerise (Sep 25, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Arapas with Cheese / Arapas con Queso
> 
> 1 cup *Masarepa “pre-cooked arepa flour*”
> 1 cup warm water
> ...


 
Great pics, PP.

I've been meaning to make them, but may have to find a market that sells arepa flour(?). Saved a few recipes, & like this arepa chicken/avocado sandwich:

http://www.goya.com/english/recipes/arepa-chicken-avocado


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 25, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Great pics, PP.
> 
> I've been meaning to make them, but may have to find a market that sells arepa flour(?). Saved a few recipes, & like this arepa chicken/avocado sandwich:
> 
> http://www.goya.com/english/recipes/arepa-chicken-avocado



Thank you. 

That does look like a good sandwich. In Colombia they stuffed them with all kinds of stuff. 

Look for Masarepa or Harina P.A.N.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 25, 2012)

babetoo said:


> what are they?





Michelemarie said:


> I never heard of this, what is it?



Brazilian/South American sandwiches. A filled type of tortilla, not quite a pupusa, not quite bread, but 110% AMAZINGLY good when done right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Arapas with Cheese / Arapas con Queso
> 
> 1 cup Masarepa  “pre-cooked arepa flour”
> 1 cup warm water
> ...



That looks very good, will have to give it a shot!


----------



## argarcia9206 (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way to make these more healthy for diabetics. These arepas' sound high in carbohydrates and salt. Anyone have any ideas on that?


----------



## 2belucile (Sep 30, 2012)

When I lived in Canada I used to make arepas with *AREPARINA (from Colombia) *or *PANARINA *(from Venezuela).  If I could not get it, just used *CORNMEAL.   *I did them just like Powerplantop says,  but I added 1 tsp oil to de dough. With the cornmeal use boiling water. 
 One of the secrets is to really mix (amass?) the dough, that is not too dry or not wet, and make balls more or less 3/4 cup, put 
between 2 pieces of plastic, and  flatten.  Put on the stove a rack, let it heat, then put on top the flattened arepa (careful, as it break easily- but do not be afraid, is not the end of the world)  Let it cook on medium heath, then carefuly turn and cook the other side.  I like to eat them with a very thin spread of butter and on top a slice of cheese..  The Monterrey Jack I loved, or the Mozzarella, any cheese is good with themAlso, you can top them with mashed beans and cooked bacon strips, or shredded meat, scarmbled eggs, etc. 

Good luck!!!  I hope this help somebody!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2012)

argarcia9206 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to make these more healthy for diabetics. These arepas' sound high in carbohydrates and salt. Anyone have any ideas on that?



It is going to be a bit high in carbs, you are making a crude dough, with starch, and it's a simple dish that has sustained thousands, for a long long time.

While there may be modern day alternatives, it's just one f those items where if you change it up, it's not going to be the same, and you can't do "less is more" when it's a 3 ingredient item to make.

The little torta can be filled with things that are less carbo concerns, but, that is all up to you.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## dcgator (Jun 27, 2013)

They are excellent. These are main staple for Venezuelans and replace bread at the table. Basically precooked corn meal flour water and sometimes a tad of butter makes the arepa very tasty.  Has the texture of baked polenta though a bit more consistent and is used with all kinds of filling. Shredded meat, avocados/chicken (reina pepiada), etc... The dough can also be made into empanadas that are filled with delicious cheese (mozzarella even), or cazon ( small shark ) and others. Wonderful wonderful stuff.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 28, 2013)

During Christmas time, in NYC's Bryant Park, My Daughter got an Arepas with cut up strawberries,bananas and sweet condensed milk drizzled on top. It was great.   I went for the savory one stuffed with spinach and feta, but honestly, I liked hers better.


----------



## dcgator (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't say that I've ever had them with sweet or fruit stuffing. Are you talking about Colombian or Venezuelan style?  The Colombian dough is yellow and I believe it is not corn meal based. But I may be wrong.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 28, 2013)

dcgator said:


> Can't say that I've ever had them with sweet or fruit stuffing. Are you talking about Colombian or Venezuelan style?  The Colombian dough is yellow and I believe it is not corn meal based. But I may be wrong.



Colombian dough can be white or yellow and is made from pre-cooked corn.


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 3, 2013)

Larry: could be that the arepas your daughter had were made with fresh sweet corn 
(arepas de choclo o chocolo).  They are made with sweet corn and many people eat them with cheese on top, or condensed milk, or whatever they fancy.  I love them!!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 4, 2013)

I've made them a time or 2.  They are good homemade but one of those dishes that I wasn't sure whether it was worth the time involved or not.  However, I live in a place where you can get them at fairs, tourist attractions, etc, besides being in the freezer case at the grocery.  I do prefer the ones made with fresh sweet corn though.


----------

